
Show HN: Relaunching – Noageismintech.com - leonagano
Last year a huge buzz was created when we first launched the website https:&#x2F;&#x2F;noageismintech.com here on HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20252097) but it was taken off due to lack of web traffic. I&#x27;m now relaunching this week as a newsletter first<p>If you want to diversify your team and hire &quot;older&quot; in tech, leave your opportunity below and it will be included in the first newsletter
======
billatberlocks
Is there really a big problem hiring old people for tech jobs? Why?

